

Sun adds support for Amazon Web services, targets start-ups - wumi
http://venturebeat.com/2008/05/04/sun-offers-support-for-amazon-web-services-aims-at-start-ups/

======
ryanmahoski
To sum, Sun launched: OpenSolaris, an open source OS [1]; a free AMI for
OpenSolaris; MySQL Enterprise for EC2 [2]; an OpenSocial app hosting service
[3]; and a Facebook app hosting service [4].

[1] Includes ZFS and DTrace. <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/OpenSolaris>

[2] Tiered support service. Cost: $599-4999/yr

[3] On Joyent's (OpenSolaris) servers. 1st yr: free

[4] To be released soon

------
wheels
It must be cold in hell today. It seems that Sun made a right decision.

